# 210g biotope paludarium build log



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello!
Lurking for a long time, I'm here now. I've experience in keeping reptiles, this is my first terrarium:

















Gecko gekko (Tokay gecko)









Enhydris chinensis (Chinese Rice Watersnake)

I decided to make them a new enclosure. Months of reading dendroboard, planning and sketching. The new tank size is 120 x 120 x 60 cm (about 800 liters), 30 cm (~ 1') is water level. It will have a water feature, artificial buttress roots & vines, lots of plants.









First of all make a stand.




































Then setting up the main frame (chipboard).









Installing deep tray (aquarium). Walls are made of plastic panels. Aluminium profiles for sliding doors are siliconed.

















Update will coming soon.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Love watching big builds... subscribed


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, brilliant!


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

cool looking


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

What about inhabitants? Is that for snake & gekko only or PDF also?

А кто будет из жителей? Старые в новом или древолазы тоже появятся?


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

RNKot said:


> What about inhabitants? Is that for snake & gekko only or PDF also?


I think about water snakes (Enhydris chinensis) and pair (or two) of green vine snakes (Ahaetulla prasina), so there will no more gekkos (maybe only as a food).
Paludarium of this type is not suitable for dendrobatids, because they will drown in deep water. Moreover, it is too large for the dart frogs IMHO.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Than you'r just sharing a viv with froggers? Ok, thanks for sharing than!


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

construction and decorations technology is the same as in the dart frog vivariums, rainforest design is the same too. I guess, the discussion will be useful for me and other keepers.


----------



## atticus22 (Mar 20, 2011)

RNKot said:


> Than you'r just sharing a viv with froggers? Ok, thanks for sharing than!


No need for that, I've seen plenty of amazing vivs on here that arent suitable for PDF's and house all sorts of creatures, which is why I find this forum so helpful for many different projects.


----------



## atticus22 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh and the build looks great, will be following this one with interest. I'd love to see more pics of your last paludarium viv it looks outstanding.


----------



## ahvy (May 14, 2012)

Oh my! Big build! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

atticus22 said:


> No need for that, I've seen plenty of amazing vivs on here that arent suitable for PDF's and house all sorts of creatures, which is why I find this forum so helpful for many different projects.


I don't think he was trying to be harsh. Just his English (check out where he's from).


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

atticus22 said:


> I'd love to see more pics of your last paludarium viv it looks outstanding.


I have only a few photos of previous tank:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I love that Tokay. Makes me miss mine


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Ohh a new big build love it


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Update. 
Finishing tubing for water feature.









My youngest daughter inhabits viv! 









Water feature test run. There are about 200 liters (50+ g) of water.

























Making waterside. I made it with styrofoam and the remains of the plastic panels. I used a plastic milk bottles as falsebottom pillar. 









































Making Waterfall. Base of waterfall cup made of styrofoam, underwater terrace made of eggcrate & plastic mesh.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking like a great start! 

(I'd imagine you have already thought of this, but I'd think you'll want to have those bottles filled or bottoms notched to drain so they don't float your false bottoms up).

-Chris


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Bottles filled with air .
I did this to minimize the weight of the setup. Bottles was siliconed to glass bottom, falsebottom was siliconed to the walls and styrofoam. And don't forget the weight of gravel on falsebottom. I think it doesn't flow.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Great thread Baguk. Just make sure you read over this thread so you can make conscious decisions about your build: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/87134-polystyrene-rock-wall.html#post770621


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

baguk said:


> Bottles filled with air .
> I did this to minimize the weight of the setup. Bottles was siliconed to glass bottom, falsebottom was siliconed to the walls and styrofoam. And don't forget the weight of gravel on falsebottom. I think it doesn't flow.


Ah, very good! Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## JamesRivers (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Job! i'm curious to see how the rest of the project goes...Anyhow...Cheers!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Sweet build! Cant wait to see what you put in there.


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Foaming pt.1:


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Roots:


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Making stump:
Cutting styrofoam:









Gluing with hot glue:









Applying foam:









Cutting foam:









Foaming again:









...and cutting again...









Coated with acrylic primer, I added black colorant to it.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great progress... keep em coming!


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Making some progress... Just finished covering the foam. Right side made with traditional silicone+peat method. Left side covered with acrylic lacquer and peat mix. Waterfall and waterside covered with epoxy and peat mix.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice! Cant wait to see it planted..


----------



## Reptileman (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job on the stump and your roots! Cant wait to see this whole thing planted and growing in.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Just add some plants (Ficus pumila, Davallia mariesii, Ludisia discolor, Epipremnum pinnatum, Asplenium nidus & Phalaenopsis sp.).


----------



## LZeppelin513 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice build! 

What is the plastic that the walls are made of? Any more details on how you built/engineered the actual tank? Have you seen your method of tank construction before? I am asking because it appears to be a relatively simple and cost effective way to construct a tank.


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

The walls made of PVC panels used for siding in bathrooms etc.:








It's very light and cheap material. I want to make my setup as light as possible. The cost of panels for this construction cost me less than $30.
I used a panel width of 50 cm. Seams are sealed with waterproof scotch tape. Aquarium was 117x55x30 cm in size, made of 8 mm glass and had no ribs. 
The PVC panels are siliconed to the chipboard frame (laminated with melamine), their lower section lowered into the aquarium and sileconed to the glass from the inside.
I have never seen this method before and design it by myself. It is really effective, I will post the full construction costs later.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 15, 2012)

Any updates? How is the tank holding up? What sort of flora/fauna do you have in there right now? Really inspired by this!


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazing build, can't wait to see this thing get filled up! Keep the pics and updates coming!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

not sure if your gonna get an update guys. His last activity was in May….

John


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

It's looking like this now:


----------

